# Kindergartner Suspended For Haircut



## MJS (Feb 27, 2008)

> PARMA, Ohio - A kindergarten student with a freshly spiked Mohawk has been suspended from school.
> Michelle Barile, the mother of 6-year-old Bryan Ruda, said nothing in the Parma Community School handbook prohibits the haircut, characterized by closely shaved sides with a strip of prominent hair on top. The school said the hair was a distraction for other students.


 
Thoughts?


More


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2008)

Um, Parma's a bit ah, conservative....spent a year there.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2008)

Sheesh. How much conformity do we need?


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally, regardless of whether or not my child wanted a haircut like that, I probably would not let him get it.  I mean, parents should use some common sense when deciding what to let/not let their kids do.  

Now, if the school has a policy against this, and the mom did it anyway..well, that speaks alot about the mom.  

Its going to be interesting, because she seems pretty much set that she's going to transfer her child, rather than keep him at that school.  Most kids have to attend the school in which that particular district is in.  In other words, you can't list town A as your residence and send your child to town B.  I'm sure some people do it, but is it really worth the headaches?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd be interested in the exact wording of their handbook.

She should move to Buffalo. Their schools allow almost anything.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 27, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Sheesh. How much conformity do we need?


 
Enough to teach everyone to fall in line and kiss their master's asses when they become adults...


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'd be interested in the exact wording of their handbook.


 
Yes, I would as well.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2008)

One of the other members here... Jetboatdeath, had his daughters teacher tell him she could not come back to class unless she got a haircut, because the teacher felt his daughters hair was too long and it distracted her. (the teacher)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2008)

I worked a Christmas season in a mall photography studio.  I probably saw at least 2 dozen kids with weird haircuts. Spikes, and Hawks, and bowl cuts, and buzz cuts.  Couple of multi-color jobs too.

The hair issue is distracting to the teacher/school staff, who has issues.
The kids can care less in 99% of the cases.

Of course, the solution is meet in the middle, just don't spike it up. That's what some of the more "alt" gals I've shot do when they work their day jobs.  But compromise doesn't work when 1 side wants it all and the other insists on blind compliance.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 27, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Enough to teach everyone to fall in line and kiss their master's asses when they become adults...




I would reply but I have to hurry up and get my dobok on for class....


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 27, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> I would reply but I have to hurry up and get my dobok on for class....



Do you have to be there in 26 minutes?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Enough to teach everyone to fall in line and kiss their master's asses when they become adults...


 
that is what my problem is I do not Kiss *** enough.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I think this is pretty silly!  In Alma it is a no issue as I see kid's with mohawks once in awhile.  At a kindergarten age it would be absolutely a no issue as I am sure the other kid's could care less.  At the middle school, high school level well if you force everyone to dress, act, have hair cuts a certain way and repress people then it just comes out in another way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (trust me the stuff I have seen)


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw this story on the news at the doctors office (my dad's not mine -- I don't have one)... and while the sound was way way down (likely ... off) and there were no captions I kinda guessed at what was going on. 
My thoughts ... the child is being punished (suspended from school) for something that his PARENTS chose to do. I mean what kid is trying to send out a rebellious, screw-you, go to hell message at *six years old*? The parents obviously chose that hairstyle for him and it's THEIR message not the kid. 
The school said the haircut is a distraction for the other kids... yeah for about all of... what? 30 seconds? Maybe two minutes? We're talking kindergarten here folks... hello? Anybody home? Think McFly think! 
The kid likes it so? A hair cut that way isn't going to affect how he learns one bit. Other kids are probably going to stare at it for a little bit, laugh WITH him about it then go on... provided the teacher can give a bigger (educational) distraction than the hair. 
Leave 'im alone and get back to business of educating our young people instead of molding them to what YOU want them to look like...  which seems to be the preference of the school that appearance matters more than intelligence. 
Sheesh!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> that is what my problem is I do not Kiss *** enough.


 
Mine too.


----------



## ChadWarner (Feb 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> that is what my problem is I do not Kiss *** enough.


 

I never quite got that technique down myself


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Of course, the solution is meet in the middle, just don't spike it up. That's what some of the more "alt" gals I've shot do when they work their day jobs.  But compromise doesn't work when 1 side wants it all and the other insists on blind compliance.



Thats what I used to do... if you see pics of me where it looks like 1 side of my head is shaved... that was my 'hawk laying down.  When I worked, I split it so It covered both sides, when I just didnt want to go thru the effort of "standing" it I would just flip it all to one side like this:


----------



## grydth (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm old enough to remember how we derided Red China in the 1960's during the Cultural Revolution..... everyone had to wear the same clothes, wave the same litle red book, look + act+ sound just the same. Conformity. Communism.

We just had a thread on teachers physically searching students...Now look at this policy in modern Amerika. Anything which may be "distracting" can be banned.

We've become a bunch of commies.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 27, 2008)

that.............is..................ridiculus..........:whip::bs::moon::321:

thats freedom of expression and tht should teach kids to express there individualism instead of punishing them for it.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 27, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Thats what I used to do... if you see pics of me where it looks like 1 side of my head is shaved... that was my 'hawk laying down. When I worked, I split it so It covered both sides, when I just didnt want to go thru the effort of "standing" it I would just flip it all to one side like this:


Are you the one with the black shirt on?


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 27, 2008)

If you look at the kindergartner's picture shown at the link in the original post, I do not see anything distracting or disturbing about it.  Now if it was slicked up and made to stand stiffly, or rolled into spikes and colored in neon, then I can see how the hair could be a problem.  

Hairstyle like his as shown in the picture is not really unique, I've seen them around and they do not offer the distraction as other types of hairstyles.  Of note in the article, the mom has apparently allowed this hairstyle for her son at least three times despite being warned, so I can understand how this would be viewed by the school as a problem of non-compliance.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 28, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Are you the one with the black shirt on?



No I am the goat.


----------



## Carol (Feb 28, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> No I am the goat.



With the hawk parted in the center, natch


----------



## Ray (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a horrible hair style, but most little kids just look adorable no matter what the hair style....even the little bratty kids look adorable.  But but the time they grow up to look like their parents, they're no longer adorable; their brows are furrowed, their eyes are narrowed and their lips are wrinkled because of all the yelling, complaining and whining that goes on today.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Whether the haircut is weird or not, the fact that the parents are teaching their precious snowflake at the age of six that nobody - NOBODY - can tell him what to do pretty much ensures that he'll be an ugly little bastard by the time he's sixteen.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 28, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Whether the haircut is weird or not, the fact that the parents are teaching their precious snowflake at the age of six that nobody - NOBODY - can tell him what to do pretty much ensures that he'll be an ugly little bastard by the time he's sixteen.




Or its teaching the child that what you do with your body is your choice, you are free to express yourself, this IS america.


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Whether the haircut is weird or not, the fact that the parents are teaching their precious snowflake at the age of six that nobody - NOBODY - can tell him what to do pretty much ensures that he'll be an ugly little bastard by the time he's sixteen.


 
Most likely.


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2008)

BrandiJo said:


> Or its teaching the child that what you do with your body is your choice, you are free to express yourself, this IS america.


 
True, however, when this child enters the real world, and goes out to find a job, he will most likely be limited as to what he/she can do.  Now, if he wants to get a job as a bouncer or tattoo artist, then fine, but if he wants to go out and become a doctor, lawyer, police officer, insurance or car salesman, etc., chances are, he won't have much luck.  

Hey, if someone allows their child to dress like that, who am I to say otherwise.  Its not effecting me.  In the end, each person controls his/her own actions.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 28, 2008)

MJS said:


> True, however, when this child enters the real world, and goes out to find a job, he will most likely be limited as to what he/she can do. Now, if he wants to get a job as a bouncer or tattoo artist, then fine, but if he wants to go out and become a doctor, lawyer, police officer, insurance or car salesman, etc., chances are, he won't have much luck.
> 
> Hey, if someone allows their child to dress like that, who am I to say otherwise. Its not effecting me. In the end, each person controls his/her own actions.


 
Heaven forbid when he "grows up" he'd cut his hair "normal".  I work in a Hospital and I had mohawks and visible tattoos.  I know how to look respectable when I go to work... It doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure that out.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 28, 2008)

Interesting thread that I've not looked at until now .

Appearance *does* matter but it's a question of how and where you chose to vary from the norm.

In my own case, I have no doubt that my choice to wear my hair very long has had an impact on my career - the double-takes at the chap in a suit with hair down his back are priceless tho'.  

People *do* remember me too and not necessarily negatively.  We've had calls to the company from clients along the lines of ... " Can I talk to that engineer with the long hair who does control systems?  The one who knows what he's talking about." :lol:.  Of course I flatteringly invent dialogue there but you get the picture .

When it comes to childrens haircuts tho', I'm with the army on that one.  Short and clean.  They've got plenty of time to rebel and be obnoxious, don't turn them into 'Kevin's' prematurely.

P.S. For our transatlantic friends, a 'Kevin' is a term for "stroppy 'teen" that arose from a characature creation by one of our better comedians.


----------



## grydth (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, a "Kevin" is a "stroppy"........ leave it to the Brits to define one term we don't understand with a second, even more confusing one.:jaw-dropping:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 29, 2008)

grydth said:


> Oh, a "Kevin" is a "stroppy"........ leave it to the Brits to define one term we don't understand with a second, even more confusing one.:jaw-dropping:


 
LOL!  I often find myself taking notes when Sukerkin posts.  The signature says it all.


----------



## MJS (Feb 29, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Heaven forbid when he "grows up" he'd cut his hair "normal". I work in a Hospital and I had mohawks and visible tattoos. I know how to look respectable when I go to work... It doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure that out.


 
Well, thats good to hear John, however, that doesn't mean that everyone else is going to have the same common sense.  I suppose every work place is different, as well as the position one holds in that place.  Someone who works in maintenance compared to a surgeon...well, it shouldn't take rocket science to figure that out either. 

Now, before you think or feel that I'm pointing fingers at you, thats not the case.  I don't know what you did at the hospital, I was simply using that as an example.  It can apply to anything....a restaurant for example.  Someone acting as the dishwasher or person 'behind the scenes' compared to someone who waits on the tables or greets the people as they enter the establishment.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 29, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> LOL! I often find myself taking notes when Sukerkin posts. The signature says it all.


 
ROFL - All I can assure you is that I don't do it on purpose .

To redefine "Stroppy" in other words is a bit difficult.  It means someone who is unreasonably bad tempered or difficult to deal with because everything is seen in the worst light.  Around the Midlands area it is almost always used with either "'Teen" or "Cow" when referencing an ill behaved teeanager or disliked female (strangely "Stroppy cow!" is usually only used by other females).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 29, 2008)

just jumping into this way late but:

all school systems have their own regulations on dress codes. Some of them are unreasonable and seem stupid to many while others make some kind of sennce to most. I can remember being kicked out of school for wearing a shirt that had no collar on it seems the school did not like what my parents bought me ( yea they backed down after the threat of a court case)


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 29, 2008)

MJS said:


> Well, thats good to hear John, however, that doesn't mean that everyone else is going to have the same common sense. I suppose every work place is different, as well as the position one holds in that place. Someone who works in maintenance compared to a surgeon...well, it shouldn't take rocket science to figure that out either.


 
No, and its not you either, but there is a HUGE amount of "well, look at you Mr. Unemployable" bias... and its true, there are idiots who look like "that" as much as their are idiots who will show up in a suit and tie, but then go home and smoke a joint the day before their employment drug test too... :idunno:

The real fact of the matter is that it is a rediculous stereotype bias... I know doctors here with Tattoos.  I know salesmen with tongue piercings, I know IT pros with Mohawks... face facts... if you can put aside your leather and chains, lay your spikey mohawk down from 9-5 and cover your tattoos, (meaning they arent on your face) you can have the opportunity to get any job you have the drive and training to get.  How you choose to look OUTSIDE your professional environment has NO berring on that. It's silly to assume otherwise... It's like saying a person who wears a suit on a date on saturday night isnt capable of being a mechanic, or a person who wears overalls to a fair on the weekends can't be a buisness man, or a woman who wears sweatpants and a swearshirt when shes not at work is a poor lawyer.  Its NO different.


----------



## MJS (Mar 2, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> No, and its not you either, but there is a HUGE amount of &quot;well, look at you Mr. Unemployable&quot; bias... and its true, there are idiots who look like &quot;that&quot; as much as their are idiots who will show up in a suit and tie, but then go home and smoke a joint the day before their employment drug test too... :idunno:
> 
> The real fact of the matter is that it is a rediculous stereotype bias... I know doctors here with Tattoos.  I know salesmen with tongue piercings, I know IT pros with Mohawks... face facts... if you can put aside your leather and chains, lay your spikey mohawk down from 9-5 and cover your tattoos, (meaning they arent on your face) you can have the opportunity to get any job you have the drive and training to get.  How you choose to look OUTSIDE your professional environment has NO berring on that. It's silly to assume otherwise... It's like saying a person who wears a suit on a date on saturday night isnt capable of being a mechanic, or a person who wears overalls to a fair on the weekends can't be a buisness man, or a woman who wears sweatpants and a swearshirt when shes not at work is a poor lawyer.  Its NO different.


 
Good point with the stereotyping.  Interestingly enough, my father in law owned a tree service businesss.  Basically, he'd clear large areas for commercial builders, etc.  He was right out there with his crew.  Obviously his work clothes consisted of tshirts, jeans, etc.  I remember one time he went to purchase a new truck.  He went to the dealership in a tshirt and jeans.  Needless to say, the salesman really didn't give him the time of day, yet my father in law was prepared to pay cash for this truck.  Now, should he have had to dress up in a suit to look at vehicles?Hey, how someone dresses isn't effecting me.  I have friends with piercings and tats...doesnt bother me.  In the long run, its going to matter on what the employer wants.  If they allow mohawks as long as they're not 12in. high on the persons head, great.  Some may allow it, some may not.


----------



## grydth (Mar 2, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> No, and its not you either, but there is a HUGE amount of "well, look at you Mr. Unemployable" bias... and its true, there are idiots who look like "that" as much as their are idiots who will show up in a suit and tie, but then go home and smoke a joint the day before their employment drug test too... :idunno:
> 
> The real fact of the matter is that it is a rediculous stereotype bias... I know doctors here with Tattoos.  I know salesmen with tongue piercings, I know IT pros with Mohawks... face facts... if you can put aside your leather and chains, lay your spikey mohawk down from 9-5 and cover your tattoos, (meaning they arent on your face) you can have the opportunity to get any job you have the drive and training to get.  How you choose to look OUTSIDE your professional environment has NO berring on that. It's silly to assume otherwise... It's like saying a person who wears a suit on a date on saturday night isnt capable of being a mechanic, or a person who wears overalls to a fair on the weekends can't be a buisness man, or a woman who wears sweatpants and a swearshirt when shes not at work is a poor lawyer.  Its NO different.





This is the way I see it, too. I am probably the most nondescript member here, ranging from business very casual to slept in that. If I can do this, everyone else can make their own calls for themselves.

 I manage close to 100 people, and they work in what they are comfortable in. I have my own first rule of management: Happy people work better. People who are comfortable and viewed in terms of work performance instead of looks, are happy people. I do not care what they look like, I am running an office not a dating service.

All that said, I do know managers who still judge by 'the shine on his shoes' rule of half a century ago. Best to know your employer and make appearance decisions accordingly.


----------

